
Show HN: $111,993 headphones and other unreasonably/reasonably priced items - HoppedUpMenace
https://glymart.com/collections/all
======
fbreton
What I've found so far :

-Most prices are absurdly high and end with 3

-Some items have reasonable prices (e.g [https://glymart.com/products/a-1-telecom-mopar-external-spea...](https://glymart.com/products/a-1-telecom-mopar-external-speaker-with-embossed-logos-2-3-4-1-way-black) )

-The domain was registered recently and never mentioned on any other website before your post (how did you find it ?)

-The first item has a wrong image, but all the others seem OK.

-Terms of use and privacy policy include an adress in Vietnam. It isn't clear whether this is a real adress.

-The same item is sold twice at vastly different prices : [https://glymart.com/products/yuneec-typhoon-h-hexacopter-pro...](https://glymart.com/products/yuneec-typhoon-h-hexacopter-pro-with-intel%C2%AE-realsense%E2%84%A2-technology-gun-metal-gray-1) and [https://glymart.com/products/yuneec-typhoon-h-hexacopter-pro...](https://glymart.com/products/yuneec-typhoon-h-hexacopter-pro-with-intel%C2%AE-realsense%E2%84%A2-technology-gun-metal-gray)

The website was obviously generated automatically : it has over 400 pages of
products. I think the goal was to sell products available elsewhere at a
premium, and order them as needed. Or maybe there are no prodcts and they just
want someone to buy one to try to understand what's happening :P. My first
theory was that the prices were not converted properly, but assuming that they
are in Vietnamese Dong instead of USD leads to absurdly low prices.

In any case, that's a weird online store.

Edit : their contact form includes an adress an phone number, both located in
California. It seems unlikely that those are their real adress and phone
number.

~~~
cvnewhart
I found this site via shopping for refrigerators also. Price very cheap.
Contact# is a cell w a full vmail box. They list bestbuy as a contact for
installation. Called Best Buy they will not price match & are not officially
partnered w site. Additionally they could not confirm whether or not they have
done any installs for the company. I have emailed the site, waiting on a
reply. I noticed a discrepancy in cu ft stats from search to actuall site.
Plus they fail to provide any model # details or product specs. Haven't moved
on purchase yet still doing home work but at this point I'd say "buyer beware"

------
brandoncordell
I'm confused at what this is supposed to be? A bunch of products have the
wrong image and the image that's shown is not nearly worth what it cost.

~~~
HoppedUpMenace
I am speculating that it is possibly a money laundering site, was hoping
others could chime in.

